# Appliances???



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations for purchasing a new freezer/refrigerator combination? I am located in San Miguel de Allende. I was thinking of either Home Depot or Costco. I also heard to stay away from the Mabee? brand. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Nothing the matter with Mabe


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mabe_(company)

General Electric appliances are Mabe made here in Mexico with a joint venture with US GE. Good stuff. good selection and good warranty.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

We bought our GE (with GE logo) fridge/freezer at Sams Mexico. Stainless steel front, energy efficient. It is ok (a little noisy) but we have our eye on a standalone freezer. Home Depot has grown to be a place we go as a last resort. Often times (not appliances) I can save 50% at the local ferrateria. We go to Costco too much - by far our biggest expense in Mexico.

Be sure and measure the door openings for your fridge. At first we bought this big honkin Samsung side by side only to get it home and find it couldn't fit through the kitchen door.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought a Daewoo frost-free several years ago and haven't had any problems.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I buy many appliances 
I would recommend COSTCO, even Liverpool when they have sales, there is nothing wrong with MABE, they have a special line called MABE iO


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

My Whirlpool fridge I bought from Sears seven years ago has been running great. I don't usually like the prices at Sears but the fridge had a great discount. I had to replace the door seal a year ago. A bad door seal increased our electric bill by 400 pesos. Got it fixed and was very happy with the following bill.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Dray2 said:


> My Whirlpool fridge I bought from Sears seven years ago has been running great. I don't usually like the prices at Sears but the fridge had a great discount. I had to replace the door seal a year ago. A bad door seal increased our electric bill by 400 pesos. Got it fixed and was very happy with the following bill.


Our whirlpool washer/dryer have caused us a lot of trouble over 2 years. We purchased them at HomeDepot (top of the line). We had to have a 'specialist' come out from DF who pretty much replaced everything. Upon leaving he said we needed a dedicated surge protector as well. Since his visit we are ok but we treat the stuff with TLC.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Whirlpool refrigerator, a Mabe stove and a Whirlpool washing machine, all bought at Ekar de Gas 5 years ago. Never had any problem with any of them.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

My recommendation is to shop around, including small vendors. There can be crazy variations in prices. I got the particular Bosch model I wanted for 7,999 pesos in a small store promotion, when other retailers were selling it for 11,999-14,999.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Both my Whirlpool washing machines door sensor died (top loader). $150 pesos for mechanic to bypass it (keep kids hand out)

Fridge and stove are Acros .... no problems with either and they are aging


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

I have recently learned here in mexico you can always find it cheaper else where

walmart sams home depot cosco, I only shop there as last resort, when I want it now and cost isn't the issue 

check Mercado libre/ I have Shopped a few times with success, I searched for local vendors, many had shops right in my city, or i met the person in a public place to get my items 

( new hardrive for my old desktop computer, my dewoo fridge both found on mercado libre )

and shocking that amazon ships many things now to mexico


----------



## Pastel de nata (Dec 9, 2014)

*Front-loading washing machine?*

While we're on the subject, does anyone know where I can get a front-loaded washing machine? I've only seen the oldfashioned top-loading 'stir the pot' type washing machines anywhere and the one in our rented house is tragically inefficient. I'm based in Chiapas but head to DF on occasion.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Pastel de nata said:


> While we're on the subject, does anyone know where I can get a front-loaded washing machine? I've only seen the oldfashioned top-loading 'stir the pot' type washing machines anywhere and the one in our rented house is tragically inefficient. I'm based in Chiapas but head to DF on occasion.


Elektra stores (not my personal favorite) have front loading washing machines, either in stock or one which you can order for delivery if you're in San Cristobal de las Casas or Tuxtla Gutierrez. Sears in Tuxtla Gutierrez probably has them, also. Have you checked locally?


----------



## Pastel de nata (Dec 9, 2014)

*Thanks Longford!*

Thanks enormously for the swift reply, Longford! Will check those out.


----------

